# Moogfest (Asheville)



## Shoom (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone going? It's next weekend. Ticket prices aren't too bad for a 2-day festival either

http://www.moogfest.com/


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, snap!! I wanna go!! I didn't know about this, and the timing is perrffecct. Now, whether i'll actually go is up to the powers that beee. But yah, that would be totally bad-ass, and i could definitely rage up enough money for at least a 1 day ticket.  Thanx, yoo!


----------



## Shoom (Oct 19, 2012)

No problem!


----------

